# دوام بتولية مريم العذراء بعد ولادة يسوع



## مونيكا 57 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:*دوام بتولية والدة الإله ، مريم العذارء .*​*مريم العذراء هى الإنسانة الوحيدة التى استحقت شرف "التجسد الإلهى" العظيم.  الشرف الذى شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله " الروح القدس يحل عليكِ وقوة العلىّ تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منكِ يدعى أبن الله" (لو35:1). لهذا قال عنها الكتاب المقدس "بنات كثيرات عملن فضلاً أما أنت ففقتِ عليهن جميعاً " (أم29:31)*​ 
*إثباتات دوام بتولية العذراء مريم والرد على الإنتقادات : *​ 
*دوام بتولية العذراء : *​ 
** يؤمن البعض أن العذراء مريم عاشت فى حالة الزواج مع رجلها بعد ولادة المسيح وأن العذراء مريم كان لها أولاد معتمدين فى ذلك على بعض الآيات : *​ 
** "فأخذ يوسف امرأته ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت أبنها البكر" (مت24:1) *​ 
** "مالى ولك يا أمرأة.... يا أمرأة هوذا أبنك " *​ 
** ذكر الكتاب المقدس أسماء أربعة أخوة للسيد المسيح فى (مت 13: 55-56) و(مر 6: 1-5) *​ 
*أولاً: لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر (مت 1: 24) *​ 
** لم يعرفها ليس معناها انه عرفها معرفة الأزواج بعد ان ولدت المسيح ولكن لم يعرف كرامتها ومنزلتها وقيمتها إلا بعد ان رآها بدون زواج أماً. *
** حتى: لها معنيان فى الكتاب المقدس " إلى أن" أو " ولو " وهى فى هذه الحالة لا تفيد المعنى (إلى أن) أى أنه بعد هذا عرفها – أى يوسف النجار- وتزوج بها. *​ 
*مثال قال الكتاب المقدس عن ميكال زوجة داود " لم يكن لها ولد حتى ماتت (2صم 6: 23) *​ 
*"فخرج الغراب مترددا حتى نشفت المياه عن الأرض (تك 8: 6،7) وليس معنى هذا أن الغراب رجع إلى الفلك  بعد أن نشفت المياه. *​ 
*قول الله ليعقوب " لا أتركك حتى افعل ما كلمتك به " (تك 28: 15) وليس معنى ذلك أن الله ترك يعقوب بعد ذلك. *​ 
*" لا يغفر لكم هذا الأثم حتى تموتوا " (أش 22: 14) ولا يفهم من ذلك أن الله يغفر بعد الموت. *​ 
** ابنها البكر: *​ 
*لا تعنى ان المسيح هو بكر بين اخوة كثيرين ولدتهم العذراء بعد ولادته فالبكر - First Born - هو أول مولود وهو لا يأخذ صفة البكورية لوجود اخوة له والدليل على ذلك قول الرب فى سفر الخروج " قدس لى كل بكر فاتح رحم" (خر 13: 2) وتقديسه للرب لم يكن يحدث بعد ولادة ابن آخر0.. بل بمجرد ولادته دون انتظار غيره مثال اسحق الذى كان بكر سارة ولم يكن لها غيره. *​ 
*ثانياً: قول المسيح للعذراء " يا امرأة ": *​ 
*ظن البعض أن هذه الكلمة – يا امرأة – تعنى ما نفهمه نحن من الفرق بين الأمرأة والآنسة فكلمة أمرأة تعنى سيدة باللغة العبرية وكان هذا هو التعبير المألوف فى لغة شعبها. *​ 
*بولس الرسول فى (غل 4: 4) يقول " أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة " وكلمة امرأة هنا لا تعنى أنها ليست عذراء إذ لا يمكن القول ان مريم لم تكن عذراء وقت ميلاد المسيح، بنفس الأسلوب دعى الكتاب حواء امرأة قبل الخروج من الجنة قبل ان تعرف آدم زوجها "لأنها من امرئ أخذت" (تك 23:2) *​ 
*فالمرأة عموما سواء عذراء أو متزوجة تسمى امرأة كما أن الأعزب او المتزوج من الذكور يسمى رجلاً.*
*ثالثاً: اخوة يسوع *​ 
*فى(مت 13: 55 – 56) و(مر 6: 3) يذكر أربعة اخوة ليسوع هم " يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا " فمن يا ترى هم هؤلاء الأخوة المذكورون فى الكتاب المقدس ؟! *​ 
*1. فى غلاطية (19:1) يقول بولس الرسول "لم أر غيره من الرسل إلا يعقوب أخا الرب" فيتضح أنه كان من ضمن الرسل واحد أسمه "يعقوب أخا الرب" وبمراجعة المواضع التى وردت فيها أسماء الرسل تجد بينهم اثنان بأسم يعقوب، الأول هو يعقوب بن زبدى أخو يوحنا وهو الذى قتله هيرودس الملك (أع2:12) والآخر هو يعقوب بن حلفى وهذا كان له أخ أسمه يهوذا الملقب أيضاً لباوس وتداوس. إذن كان من بين تلاميذ الرب اثنان هما يعقوب بن حلفى ويهوذا اخوه (أع 1: 13)، و(لو 6: 16) فمن هو حلفى هذا وما هى قرابته ليسوع؟؟!*​ 
*2. فى اكثر من موضع يشار الى وجود 3 مريمات: العذراء والمجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى (مت 56:27), و(مر40:15)، و(لو10:24)، وفى (يو19: 25) ذكر الثلاثة بالتفصيل: أمه والمجدلية ومريم أخت أمه إذن مريم أخت أمه هى زوجة كلوبا وهى أم يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا وبالتالى فهؤلاء اخوته هم أولاد خالته وأيضاً يقال فى بعض المصادر ان كلوبا كان أخو يوسف إذن كانوا أيضاً أولاد عمه وكلوبا كان أحد التلميذين اللذين ظهر لهما المسيح فى يوم القيامة. *​ 
*ولقد كان القريب عند اليهود يعتبر أخاً كما يلاحظ فى الآيات التالية: *​ 
** قول إبراهيم لأبن أخيه لوط " لا تكن مخاصمة بينى وبينك... لأننا أخوان " (تك 13: . *​ 
** اخبر يعقوب راحيل عندما قابلها بأنه " أخو أبيها وانه ابن رفقة (تك 29: 12) *​ 
** قول لابان ليعقوب " ألأنك أخى تخدمنى مجانا" (تك 29: 15) *​ 
*بعض الملحوظات المنطقية: *​ 
*¶ من غير المعقول ان يكون للعذراء كل هذا العدد من الأولاد ويعهد بها المسيح ليوحنا بعد صلبه. *​ 
*¶ فى رحلة العائلة المقدسة الى مصر والرجوع منها ورحلتهم الى أورشليم والمسيح عنده 12 سنة لم يرد ذكر لهؤلاء الأولاد. *​ 
*¶ ليس صحيحا ما يقال انهم أولاد يوسف من زواج ترمل بعده فالكتاب يذكر ان أمهم كانت حاضرة صلب المسيح *​ 
*بتوليه العذراء دامت حتى بعد ولادة المسيح كما تنبأ حزقيال النبى فقال " قال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لان الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا " (حزقيال 44: 2) . *
*لم يجسر واحد من الملائكة بعد قيامة الرب ان يجلس فى القبر فى الوسط موضع جسد الرب يسوع وإنما جلس ملاك عند الرأس وآخر عند القدمين وهكذا لا يجسر اى إنسان ان يوضع فى بطن العذراء الموضع الذى احتله رب المجد. *
*منقول عن موقع الأنبا تقلا  *​ 

* كيف ولد المسيح*​ 
*وظلت أمه عذراء*
*تنبأ إشعياء عن ميلاد الإله المتجسد من العذراء قائلاً: "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل"(1). وقد استخدم النبى فى تعبيره كلمه "العذراء" وليس "عذراء" فهو يتكلم بلفظ معروف لإنسانه معروفه فى خطة الله الأزلية للخلاص(2). فتكلم عنا بآل التعريف ليعنى دوام بتوليتها، فهو يتكلم وكأنه يرى العذراء قبل الحبل وأثنائه وبعده ولا يرى فيها سوى العذراء التى ستلد عمانوئيل، الله معنا، فهو يراها عذراء قبل الحبل وعذراء أثناءه وعذراء بعد الولادة لذلك استخدم تعبير العذراء "ليعبر عن هذه الحقيقة".*
*حبلت العذراء بالطفل الإلهى وولدت وظلت عذراء وبتوليتها مختومة والسؤال الأن كيف ولدت القديسة مريم وظلت عذراء بعد الولادة؟*​ 
*يقول الكتاب "وبينما هى هناك (فى بيت لحم) تمت أيامها لتلد فولدت أبنها البكر وقمطته واضجعته فى المزود"(3). وهذه الآية تؤكد لنا أن العذراء مريم حبلت لمدة تسعة أشهر، تمت أيامها، ثم ولدت وقمطت الطفل كسائر المواليد ولم يشر الكتاب إلى شئ غريب ربما يكون قد حدث وقت الولادة ولكن كل الظواهر نوحى بأن العذراء ظلت عذراء بعد الولادة كما كانت قبل الولادة، عذراء روحاً وجسداً وقد اعتادت الكنيسة منذ فجرها الأول أن تلقب القديسة مريم بالعذراء Parthenos (بارثينوس) والدائمة البتولية air Parthenos (ايبارثينوس) للتعبير عن دوام بتوليتها قبل وأثناء وبعد الحمل والولادة.*​ 
*ولكن يظل السؤال كيف ولدت القديسة مريم ومع ذلك ظلت عذراء؟! والإجابة هى أنه كما خرج الرب يسوع المسيح من القبر والقبر مغلق وكما دخل على التلاميذ والأبواب مغلقة حتى إنهم ظنوه شبح(4) هكذا أيضاً خرج من العذراء وظلت العذراء كمت هى وبتوليتها مختومة. *
*وترى الكنيسة فى ما جاء فى حزقيال (1:44،2) "ثم ارجعى إلى طريق باب المقدس الخارجى المتجه إلى للمشرق وهو مغلق" فقال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً" اشارة إلى بتولية العذراء الدائمة فقد حل عليها الروح القدس والكلمة الأزلى اتخذ جسداً من لحمها ودمها وحل فى أحشائها تسعة اشهر وخرج، فلا يعقل أن يفض بكارتها ولا يعقل أيضاً أن تجتمع بعد ذلك بإنسان أو تلد بنين أخرين غير المجد. *​ 
*U قال القديس جيروم: (مع أن الباب كان مغلق، دخل يسوع إلى مريم، القبر الجديد المنحوت فى الصخر، الذى لم يرقد فيه من قبل ولا بعده أنها جنة مغلقة، ينبوع مختوم(5) هى الباب الشرقى الذى تحدث عنه حزقيال المغلق إلى الدوام، المملوء نوراً .. يدخل إلى قدس الأقداس منه يدخل ويخرج من هو على رتبه ملكى صادق. ودعوهم يخبرونى كيف دخل يسوع والأبواب مغلقة، وأنا أجيبهم كيف تكون القديسة مريم أماً وعذراء بعد ميلاد ابنها ؟"(6). *​ 
*U قال مارافرام السريانى: "كما دخل الرب والأبواب مغلقه هكذا خرج من حشا البتول وبقيت بتوليتها سالمة لم تحل"(7). *
*U قال أغسطينوس: "بعد قيامة المسيح عندما ظن إنه روح قال لتوما هات يدك وانظر لأن الروح ليس له جسد وعظام كما ترى، وبالرغم من ان جسده جسد شخص فى سن الرجولة فأنه دخل إلى حيث يوجد تلاميذه خلف الأبواب المغلقة، فأذا كان قد استطاع لأن يدخل خلال الأبواب المغلقة وهو فى جسد فى سن الرجولة فكيف لا يستطيع إذآ كطفل أن يترك جسم أمه دون أتلاف بتوليتها. الذى يؤمن ان الله ظهر فى الجسد يصدق الأمرين كليهما، أما غير المؤمن فلا يصدق هذا ولا ذاك"(8).*​ 
*U قال ذهبى الفم: "نحن نجهل أموراً كثيرة وعلى سبيل المثال كيف وجد غير المحدود فى رحم العذراء؟ ثم كيف الذى يحوى جميع الأشياء حملته امرأة؟ ثم العذراء كيف ولدت وهى كما هى عذراء؟"(9). *​ 
*U قال أغريغوريوس صانع العجائب: "رأى النبى المولود منك أيتها العذراء القديسة خلال الرمز .. بأى كلمات يمكنا أن نعبر عن كرامة بتوليتها . . النقية الطاهرة"(10). *​ 
*U قال القديس كيرلس الكبير: "لنمجد مريم دائمة البتولية بتسبيحة الفرح"(11). *​ 
*U قال القديس أغريغوريس الثيؤلوغوس: "ولد من عذراء وحفظ أيضاً عذريتها وبتوليتها بلا تغيير"(12). *​ 
*U قال القديس أغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص: "أن رحم العذراء الذى استخدم لميلاد بلا دنس هو مبارك لأن الميلاد يبطل أو يحل عذريتها، كما أن العذراوية لم تمنع أو تعق ذلك الميلاد العالى، كما اعلن عنه فى الإنجيل "طوبى للبطن الذى حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما"(13). *​ 
*U وجاء فى ثيؤتوكية الخميس: "يا للطلقات الإلهية العجيبة التى لوالدة الإله مريم العذراء كل حين. هذه التى منها اجتمع معاً بتولية بلا دنس وميلاد حقيقى. لأنه لم يسبق الميلاد زواج ولم يحل الميلاد أيضاً بتوليتها لأن الذى ولد إله بغير ألم من الأب ولد أيضاً حسب الجسد ونقول فى المجمع فى القداس الإلهى: "وبالأكثر القديسة المملؤة مجداً العذراء كل حين والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم التى ولدت الله الكلمة بالحقيقة". *​ 
*منقول  *​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة اخت مارثا المصرية
مشكورة ونتمى على كل مسيحى ان يقراء
هذه المعلومات ليستطيع ان يجابه الهرطقات والبدع
شكرااااااااااااااا لك
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## SALVATION (17 نوفمبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييير على التوضيح الجميل جدا
ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على تعبك




​_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات قيمة اخت مارثا المصرية
> مشكورة ونتمى على كل مسيحى ان يقراء
> هذه المعلومات ليستطيع ان يجابه الهرطقات والبدع
> شكرااااااااااااااا لك
> سلام الرب يسوع​



*أشكرك أخى كليمو
الرب يباركك


مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتييير على التوضيح الجميل جدا
> ميرسى كتييير
> وميرسى اكتر على تعبك
> 
> ...



*أشكرك تونى تون
الرب يباركك


مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*دوام البتولية

لكل إنجيليّ طريقته في كشف الحقيقة الإلهية، فالإنجيلي متى يكتب ببراعة لا تخفى على فاهم، اذ ينفي بأسلوب رائع إمكانية قيام اية علاقة جسدية بين يوسف ومريم خارج نطاق الدور الذي أُوكل اليه أن يتممه، وهو أن يعطي (اي يوسف) الولادة شرعيةً باتخاذه يسوع ابنا ويحافظ، تاليا، على هذا الثُناء الحقيقي وأعني به "الصبي وأمه" (2: 13 ،14، 20 و21). يكشف متى في أول إصحاحات إنجيله أن يوسف ومريم خطيبان، اي أنهما، وفق العادات الفلسطينية القديمة، زوجان عُقد زواجهما في وقت سابق ولم ينتقلا بعد الى بيتهما الزوجي، ولعل هذا ما تعنيه الكلمة المشجّعة التي قالها الملاك ليوسف القلِق: "لا تَخَفْ أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك"، اي لا تبطئ بنقلها الى بيتك "لأن الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس" (1: 20). ونلاحظ تاليا أن متى لا يعود، بعد ولادة يسوع، يربط بين يوسف ومريم، فلا يسمّيه بعدُ زوجَها، ولا يسمّيها هي "امرأته"، وإنما يُبرز حصراً دوره الجديد الذي أوحينا اليه آنفاً. ولا ننسى أن يوسف "بارّ" (1: 19)، وهذا، بمنطق الكتب المقدسة، يعني انه يطيع مشيئة الله طاعة كلية، ومشيئته هي أن يحافظ يوسف، لكونه رجلا، على هذا الثُناء ولا يقتحمه. 

يعطي الإنجيلي متى صورةً أخرى عن هذه البتولية، اذ يستشهد بما جاء في كتاب إشعيا وفهِمه القدماء عموما على انه يتعلق بعذرية مريم الدائمة، يقول متى: "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عِمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا" (1: 23؛ إشعيا 7: 14). ويزيدنا فهما لهذه الآية ما كتبه الأب متى المسكين، في كتابه "العذراء القديسة مريم" ص 6.-68، وننقل بعضه بتصرف، يقول الأب متى: تأتي كلمة عذراء في العبرية بمنطقَيْن: بتولا، وعَلْما. النطق الاول يعني فتاة عذراء (غير مرتبطة بخطبة سابقة) لم تعرف رجلا، وتترجم في اليونانية (پارثينوس Parqeno )، واما كلمة "عَلْما" فتعني فتاة ناضجة لم تنجب اولاداً، ولكن يحتمل أن تكون مخطوبة لرجل، وفي اليونانية (نيانيس neanis ) ويلاحظ الأب متى أن الاصل العبري للآية كلها، كما جاءت في سفر إشعيا أولا، يُبرز معنى ضمنيا، وهو أن كلمة "العذراء" جاءت كصفة نوعية مستديمة لأم عِمانوئيل، إذ عُرّفت ب"ال": "هوذا العذراء"... وفيما يربط بين دوام البتولية وحقيقة التجسد يعبّر عن دهشته لكون إشعيا استخدم في نبوته اللفظة الثانية: "عَلْما"، ويقول: اختياره للكلمة "هو في الواقع اكثر ضمانا للمعنى النبوي وأكثر إعجازاً من حيث وصف حقيقة ما سيتم فعلاً". ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*أستخدم "هلفيديوس" كلمة حتي للتشكيك في دوام بتولية السيد العذراء مريم و ايضا ابنها البكر ليقول انها كانت لها أولاد أخر غير الرب يسوع

يرد القديس ""جيروم""و يقول ان كلمة يعرفها لا تعني حتما المعاشره الزوجيه و ان كان ممكن ان يعني هذا و لكن هنا يقصد ان يقول ان القديس يوسف لم يعرف القديسه مريم فيما نالته من بركات و نعم عظيمه حتي و لدت السيد المسيح له المجد الله الظاهر في الجسد 

اما كلمة حتي لا تعني معرفته لها -بالجانب الجسدي- تحقق بعد الولاده و يعطينا القديس "جيروم " مثل علي ذلك 

عندما يقول الرسول " لانه يجب ان يملك حتي يضيع جميع الاعداء تحت قديمه " 1كو(25:15) هل سيملك الرب حتي يصير أعداؤه تحت قديمه و عندئذ يتوقف ملكه بالطبع لا لان الرب ملكه دائم من الابد و الي الابد

و يقول القديس يوحنا فم الذهب ...استخدام كلمة حتي ...لا لكي يشكك و تظن انه عرفها بعد ذلك و انما يخبرنا ان العذراء كانت هكذا لم يمسها رجل قط 

ربما يقال (لماذا أستخدم كلمة حتي ؟!) لانه اعتاد الكتاب ان يستعمل هذا التعبير دون الاشاره الي أزمنه محدده و مثال ذلك

بالنسبه للفلك قيل ان الغراب لم يرجع حتي جفت الارض تك(7:8) مع انه لم يرجع قط

اما بالنسبه (ابنها البكر) يطلق لقب البكر علي كل فاتح رحم حتي و ان لم يكن له أخوه اضغر منه يعني كل وحيد بكر و ليس كل بكر وحيد لذا فان كلمة بكر لا تشير انه شخص له اخوه اصغر منه​*
*موضوع مهم جدا 
ربنا يعوضك يا اخت مرثا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

[*موضوع مهم جدا 
ربنا يعوضك يا اخت مرثا*[/quote]


*أشكرك أختى العزيزة رجاء على الأضافة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


مارثا​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم والمتكامل مارثا *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Open:





mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم والمتكامل مارثا *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


*
أشكرك أختى الحبيبة            mero_engel 

الرب يباركك

سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك


مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

* لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر (مت 1: 24) 

* لم يعرفها ليس معناها انه عرفها معرفة الأزواج بعد ان ولدت المسيح ولكن لم يعرف كرامتها ومنزلتها وقيمتها إلا بعد ان رآها بدون زواج أماً. ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات قيمة اخت مارثا المصرية
> مشكورة ونتمى على كل مسيحى ان يقراء
> هذه المعلومات ليستطيع ان يجابه الهرطقات والبدع
> شكرااااااااااااااا لك
> سلام الرب يسوع​



*أشكرك  أخى كليمو للمرور
الرب يباركك ​*


----------

